# MAY 2nd 2010 4th Annual CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP



## DJRUDYK (Apr 7, 2010)

]MAY 2nd 2010  4th Annual CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP 
(A Fund Raiser for Childs Voice) 
OPEN TO ALL MAKES!-- SPLIT- SURVIVOR / RESTORED 
PRE 30'S! - FAT TIRE! - MID WEIGHT! LIGHT WEIGHT! - STINGRAY! - KRATE! MUSCLE BIKE! - WHIZZER TYPE! – JUVENILE (12" OR SMALLER & TRICYCLE) BMX - CUSTOM/MODIFIED! 
SPECTATOR ADMISSION FREE! ENTRY FEE SHOW BIKES $5 
SWAP SPACE $15 SHOW HOURS 9:30 AM-3PM REGISTRATION 
SET UP 8:30 AM - 9:30 AM. TROPHY AWARDS 2:30PM 
ENTRANT VOTING! BEST OF SHOW SPECTATOR VOTING! 
BIKE CORAL FOR INDVIDUAL BIKES FOR SALE $5 
(Show Bikes inside in the Banquet Room -- Swap Space Out Door) 
LOCATION THE THORNWOOD 
1051 N. WOOD DALE RD. & THORNDALE RD. 
WOOD DALE IL. 630-766-7734 
LOCATED RIGHT OFF THE ELGIN OHARE EXPRESSWAY 
FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT CAR SHOW PROMOTIONS 
224-587-6803 OR VISIT WWW.CARSHOWPROMOTIONS.COM 
RESTAURANT WILL BE OPEN FOR BREAKFAST AND LUNCH 
Rain date June 20th 2010


----------

